# West branch



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't fished musky at west branch for about 10 years. I would like to make a couple trips this year and get the woman a couple of fish. We are going to troll. 

What lb test, mph, lures and line length is be as to start with. 

I seem to remember running 30 lb test at 4 to 6 mph. 2 rods out the sides and 1 in the prop wash. 8 to 15 feet back. Using all kinds of stuff but grandmas worked ok.

Thank you for the info. 

My largest is 38 out there but I would like to get her into a large fish. We mostly troll for walleye. She got a 27 out of berlin last year. So she is spoiled.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you have the proper net and release tools?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Double


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I do.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

You could probably get by with 30lb and a proper leader but most guys run 65lb and up braid, starting out I'd get some shad bodied cranks like tuff shads, Ernie's, muskie train mx6 etc I'm not a big troller so can't help you on running depth/speed. When I do troll I prefer 3.5 to 5mph depending on water temps. If you could tag along or find a friend in the local muskie club they would help you out tremendously. The muskie guys in your area are nice dudes and really helpful, I have no doubt they could help set you up and even offer an open seat.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks thats exactly what I did about 10 years ago with fffffishh. I haven't seen him on here for a while. I have everything I need to fish besides line. I remember where we trolled. Just need to get out and do it I guess.

Looking to get a few good photos.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I assume you were running 30lb mono. 8-15' back would be 2-3' feet deep on average. Must have been a very shallow bite.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We were running the shore around the end of the trees. I remember being back further out in the lake.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

West Branch is on fire! I think it's been the top musky producing lake the last 2 years per the MAL. So, it's got really good numbers. Late May and June are prime trolling time. 3.5 to 5.5 is about right on speed. I go 80lb on my braid. Outside baits run 20-40 feet back and put a bait right in the prop wash 6-10 feet back. You'll get bit.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks thats the info I was looking for! Thanks so much!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Catching muskie at West Branch isn't that difficult this time of year. From early April to early May, one simply has to go bass fishing. Throw spinnerbaits, jigs and soft plastics into the many downed trees and I'd almost guarantee that there won't be a day that you won't hook at least one fish, and see one or two more. 

The place is crawling with them in early spring.

My best bass fishing muskie day at West Branch with two of us in the boat has been 5 hooked fish, 3 of which were landed, and two other follows. Biggest fish that day was just over 44 inches, the smallest just under 38"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We hook musky and pike when we are crappie fishing. But land very few. Just easier for her trolling. She is not too good fishing in brush or trees yet.


----------



## jmotyka50 (May 25, 2014)

Your best bet is braid for trolling a lot of submerged stumps will bestroy your mono but you short line in the prop wash will benefit from being mono for the stretch on a hard strike hit the points going in and out of the many coves speed very day to day little faster on a good 50 degree day and slower when cold or warming good luck


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Had 15 follows at west branch this weekend off the dam. Was in town visiting the ladies family. Thanks OGF in northeast for helping me out! Anytime you northeast guys need help in central Ohio let me know


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well it was a start. Thanks for the info. Made a trip sunday and got one small one. Little guy is still swimming around. Got him off the beach. Wanted to get to the dam but the wind was blowing in the wrong direction.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Went to WB back in the 80's. I don't remember what time of year it was, but OH MY GOODNESS the shad...billions of them, huge clouds of em. 
We didn't catch a fish, and no wonder....lol all they would have to do is open their mouth and swim.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry guys are we talking about west branch state park in Ravenna?


----------

